# Festplatte scheinbar kaputt



## ApE (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

bisher hatte ich mit meiner Festplatte(Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, SATA II (HD103SJ)) keinerlei Probleme.
Heute bekam ich jedoch das erste Mal wiederholt eine Meldungen, dass es zu Komplikationen mit der Festplatte
gekommen sei und dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein Backup erstellen solle.

Da ich diese Fehlermeldung zum ersten Mal sah(und sie nicht einordnen konnte), beschloss ich zuerst einmal 
den Computer neu zu starten. Dies resultierte in jener Fehlermeldung:
"S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD Backup and Replace. Press F1 to Resume", beim Systemstart. 
Somit blieb ich immer beim Bootscreen hängen. Im Bios wird der Name der Platte angezeigt, 
wenn ich jedoch mit der Windows-CD versuche das System zu reparieren werden dort nur 0MB angezeigt.
Ich habe etwas im Internet recherchiert, wobei zu lesen war, dass diese Meldung in den meisten 
Fällen das "Abrauchen" der Festplatte anzeigt.

Leider ist meine Gewährleistung seit genau drei Tagen abgelaufen . Ich bin stark verwundert und sauer darüber, 
dass die Festplatte augenscheinlich nach gerade einmal zwei Jahren schon den Geist aufgibt, da die Platten
bei meinen alten Rechnern selbst nach 10 Jahren noch funktionierten.

Daher meine Frage: Ist die Platte unweigerlich verloren und inwiefern wäre noch eine Datenrettung möglich?


----------



## Anchorage (17. Mai 2013)

ApE schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> bisher hatte ich mit meiner Festplatte(Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, SATA II (HD103SJ)) keinerlei Probleme.
> Heute bekam ich jedoch das erste Mal wiederholt eine Meldungen, dass es zu Komplikationen mit der Festplatte
> ...



Du kannst die Festplatte mal an einen anderen Sata Port hängen oder in einen anderen PC kann sein das dass Problem ist. 
Datenrettung ist nur mit einem Spezialisten möglich. Müssten bestimmt bei dir welche in der Umgebung sein, die kriegen solche Sachen ja 
vermutlich des öffteren zu Gesicht.Musst dir halt nur überlegen ob dir diese Daten das Geld wert sind. Es gibt auch ein paar Programme die sowas in die richtung können.
Habe aber bisher selber noch keine davon getestet. Habe aber auch noch ne IDE Platte mit 180 gb in meinem Rechner Stecken die schon 11 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn du ein externes Gehäuse hast könntest du auch versuchen über USB auf die Festplatte zuzugreifen.


----------



## facehugger (17. Mai 2013)

Klingt nicht gut, natürlich könntest du erstmal das SATA-Kabel tauschen und die Stromversorgung überprüfen. Festplatten können leider von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgeben. Du kannst Glück haben und die Dinger laufen eine kleine Ewigkeit oder eben auch nicht! Ist mir selbst vor knapp 3 Wochen passiert und meine gestorbene 500er-HDD war auch erst knapp über der offiziellen 2jährigen "Verfallsgrenze" Teste sie mal an einem anderen Knecht, wenn möglich. Solltest du auch da nicht auf sie zugreifen können, wird sie nicht erkannt, wirst du sie wohl oder übel abschreiben können...

Ich hoffe für dich, du hattest keine sensiblen Daten auf ihr gespeichert. 

Gruß


----------



## Holdie (17. Mai 2013)

Kann auch sein, dass der Controller nen hau weg hat. Dann wären die Daten wenigsten nicht verloren.

Läuft die Platte sauber oder ist hin und wieder ein klacken zu hören warauf die HDD wieder neu anläuft?


----------



## calixto (17. Mai 2013)

würde dir empfehlen die Platte erstmal an einen anderen PC zu hängen und zu gucken, ob du auf den Inhalt zugreifen kannst.
Wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich ein Backup machen. Falls du eine 2. Platte rumliegen kannst würde ich die alte Klonen, sprich eine 1 zu 1 Kopie erstellen.

lg und viel Glück


----------



## hbf878 (17. Mai 2013)

ApE schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich jedoch das erste Mal wiederholt eine Meldungen, dass es zu Komplikationen mit der Festplatte
> gekommen sei und dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein Backup erstellen solle...
> 
> "S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD Backup and Replace. Press F1 to Resume"


die fehlermeldungen bedeuten erstmal nur, dass die smart-werte (selbstdiagnosesystem der platte) anzeigen, dass die platte ausfallgefährdet ist, nicht aber, dass sie völlig kaputt ist. 



> wenn ich jedoch mit der Windows-CD versuche das System zu reparieren werden dort nur 0MB angezeigt.


deutet darauf hin, dass etwas mit der patitionstabelle nicht in ordnung ist. möglicherweise könnte da das programm testdisk helfen. 



Spoiler



ggf nützt es aber auch nichts, die dateien wiederherzustellen, wenn die platte z.b. ein sektorproblem im bereich der partitionstabelle hat. man könnte dann die platte klonen und die testdisk-wiederherstellung auf der anderen platte durchführen


 
die platte fungiert(e) als systemplatte, oder? wenn ja, was passiert, wenn du die platte an einen anderen pc anschließt? dann könntest du mal die smart-werte auslesen, damit wir rausfinden können, was genau das problem der platte ist.


----------



## ApE (17. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank schon einmal an alle für die schnellen und konstruktiven Antworten.

  Ich habe mir erstmal prophylaktisch eine neue Festplatte gekauft. Aufgrund eurer Tipps
  habe ich mich entschieden nun wie folgt vorzugehen:

  ·Einbau der neuen Platte
  ·Die alte Platte an einen anderen SATA-Port hängen und die Stromversorgung überprüfen
  ·Falls Zugriff möglich - klonen
  ·Versuch des Auslesens der S.M.A.R.T-Werte
  ·Nebenbei schauen wo ich ein Gehäuse und alles nötige für einen etwaigen USB-Betrieb herbekomme

  Könnte vielleicht noch einmal jemand genauer erörtern wie das Klonen vonstattengeht - wenn es
  denn in meinem Fall möglich sein sollte.



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, du hattest keine sensiblen Daten auf ihr gespeichert.


 
 Zumindest keine wirklich wichtigen Dokumente. Fotos und andere Erinnerungen leider schon .
 Es würde mir daher schon reichen, wenn ich die alte Platte auch nur kurzzeitig zum Laufen bekommen würde,
 damit ich schnell ein paar Daten sichern kann.



Holdie schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass der Controller nen hau weg hat. Dann wären die Daten wenigsten nicht verloren.
> 
> Läuft die Platte sauber oder ist hin und wieder ein klacken zu hören warauf die HDD wieder neu anläuft?



Also für mich persönlich hört sich eigentlich alles wie immer an, wobei die Platte schon mal kurzzeitig in der Vergangenheit
leichte Klackergeräusche von sich gab, von welchen ich aber dachte, dass sie normale Betriebsgeräusche sind .
Edit: Wo befindet sich besagter Controller? In der Einbauanleitung der neuen Platte befindet sich die Aussage "SATA-Anschluss auf
Mainboard bzw. Controller-Steckkarte", ich nehme also an, dass sich der Controller auf dem Mainboard befindet?

Ok, ich werde mich nun an den Einbau machen und versuchen euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Ich würde mich 
über weitere wertvolle Tipps und Hilfen freuen .

Edit2: So der Einbau ist abgeschlossen. Die neue Festplatte wird erkannt und auch die Speicherkapazität wird korrekt angegeben. 
Windows wird gerade installiert und ich hoffe, dass alles reibungslos funktioniert. Beim Einbau ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass ich
nur ein SATA-Kabel habe. Des Weiteren ist auch kein 6GB/s-SATA-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard mehr frei. D.h ich muss wohl 
ersteinmal morgen ein neues Kabel kaufen gehen, damit ich die alte Platte anschließen kann(dies dann nur an 3GB/s).


----------

